# In heat ? No blood?



## Craig2211 (Jan 31, 2014)

Got a 12 month old bitch (Stella) this is my first bitch so new to the woman's problems department lol but need some help I don't no if she has had her first heat or not I've never seen any blood about the house or even in her crate but at the moment she constantly licking her lady parts and has been for a while her nipples are more prominent but have been for a while as well haven't seen any change in her behaviour apart from want to cuddle in and sleep a wee bit more her lady part is slightly swollen but I feel as if this happened a while back and just stayed the same size now she seems to pee a lot more now as well n is this possible that Stella is just self cleaning the blood before I can notice this ??


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

It's possible that she's just really good at cleaning herself. The swelling of the lady parts becomes very noticeable during a heat. I'd say like 2-3 times their normal size. 

It's also possible she might have a uti from the peeing a lot comment. I'd recommend a vet check just to be sure. They'll definitely be able to tell you either way.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The first sign of heat should be the swelling of the vulva.
Later its discharge from light pink, and then turning darker. 
Dogs are not going to be the same when it comes to discharge.
Some are very light, while other can leave drops on the floor if you don't put some kind of panties on them. I've had females that mark more during heat. Yes females like to leave their scent, just as males do. They also clean themselves more. They have a slight swelling of the nipples, and it can take awhile for them to go back to normal (or almost normal) size.

The problem lies when a female gets a UTI during heat, or right after.
Without a vet examination, it would just be guessing for a new owner.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Here's a good thread for you to read through and it even has pictures!  http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6869.0.html

She could be experiencing what's called a silent heat or she could still be coming in to heat. Have you tried wiping her vulva with a white cloth to check for discharge?


----------



## Craig2211 (Jan 31, 2014)

Think she will just need to visit the vet for a check up and see what she says as it's a mine field out there and as every bitch is different I want to know what's best for her and with the mention off UTI think the vet is the best option but thanks everybody


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its most likely going to come back that there is no UTI, but I like to err on the side of safety with my dogs. I just chalk it up to a peace of mind fee. I pay the vet so I don't have to keep second guessing myself, and worrying if I made the right call.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Having just been through Penny's first heat I am familiar with the constant "is she, isn't she" that we as owners can feel. I felt like Penny was constantly about to go into her first season. However, now that we have been through it I know that when she is actually in season it is really clear. In less than 2 days her lady parts went from normal sized to 4 times the normal size. It was obvious swelling. 

If there isn't a lot of swelling then she probably has something else going on.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

hcrowder
While that is true in most cases, there is such a thing as silent heat.
Its where the dog shows very little symptoms of being in heat, and can be easily missed by most owners.
You can have a split heat, a false heat, and they can even miss a heat cycle.
Mother Nature does not always play by the rules.


----------

